# Newbie here, Famous in Thailand



## Jingthing

Hi there,
I'm Jingthing.
I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum. 
I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite. 
I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense). 
I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.


----------



## Indeependent

Moving along...


----------



## Dick Foster

Jingthing said:


> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.



Why are you so interested in US politics when you can't or won't even live here? You obviously have nothing to contribute therefore even less to say.


----------



## Meathead

Jingthing said:


> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.


Might I suggest Venezuela.


----------



## Ringel05

Jingthing said:


> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.


Welcome to the nuthouse, looks like you'll fit in just fine........


----------



## Jingthing

Meathead said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> 
> 
> 
> Might I suggest Venezuela.
Click to expand...

You might but it's a very stupid suggestion. I like places where you can live better, not worse.


----------



## Jingthing

Ringel05 said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the nuthouse, looks like you'll fit in just fine........
Click to expand...

You're welcome?


----------



## Indeependent

Jingthing said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> 
> 
> 
> Might I suggest Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might but it's a very stupid suggestion. I like places where you can live better, not worse.
Click to expand...

You must be very wealthy.


----------



## Jingthing

Dick Foster said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so interested in US politics when you can't or won't even live here? You obviously have nothing to contribute therefore even less to say.
Click to expand...

It sounds like you need to educate yourself about American expats.


----------



## Jingthing

Indeependent said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> 
> 
> 
> Might I suggest Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might but it's a very stupid suggestion. I like places where you can live better, not worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be very wealthy.
Click to expand...

Au contraire, Senor.


----------



## Indeependent

Jingthing said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so interested in US politics when you can't or won't even live here? You obviously have nothing to contribute therefore even less to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you need to educate yourself about American expats.
Click to expand...

It looks like you need to educate yourself regarding which countries you want to live in.


----------



## Ringel05

Jingthing said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the nuthouse, looks like you'll fit in just fine........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome?
Click to expand...

With any luck you'll figure it out......


----------



## Indeependent

Jingthing said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> 
> 
> 
> Might I suggest Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might but it's a very stupid suggestion. I like places where you can live better, not worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be very wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Au contraire, Senor.
Click to expand...

I have relatives down there.
If you want to live well, you need to be very wealthy or very laid back and have low standards.


----------



## Meathead

Jingthing said:


> Au contraire, Senor.


Were you going for French or Spanish there snowflake?


----------



## Jingthing

Indeependent said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so interested in US politics when you can't or won't even live here? You obviously have nothing to contribute therefore even less to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you need to educate yourself about American expats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like you need to educate yourself regarding which countries you want to live in.
Click to expand...

I have been doing extensive research. Maybe you should do so instead. There are over a million American expats in Mexico and many of them are illegals but the Mexican government doesn't really care.


----------



## Indeependent

Jingthing said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so interested in US politics when you can't or won't even live here? You obviously have nothing to contribute therefore even less to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you need to educate yourself about American expats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like you need to educate yourself regarding which countries you want to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been doing extensive research. Maybe you should do so instead. There are over a million American expats in Mexico and many of them are illegals but the Mexican government doesn't really care.
Click to expand...

They are wealthy.


----------



## Jingthing

Meathead said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, Senor.
> 
> 
> 
> Were you going for French or Spanish there snowflake?
Click to expand...

It doesn't snow in Thailand, my lovely.


----------



## Jingthing

Indeependent said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so interested in US politics when you can't or won't even live here? You obviously have nothing to contribute therefore even less to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you need to educate yourself about American expats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like you need to educate yourself regarding which countries you want to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been doing extensive research. Maybe you should do so instead. There are over a million American expats in Mexico and many of them are illegals but the Mexican government doesn't really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are wealthy.
Click to expand...

Most aren't. Some are living on 600 dollar social security checks.


----------



## Dick Foster

Jingthing said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so interested in US politics when you can't or won't even live here? You obviously have nothing to contribute therefore even less to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you need to educate yourself about American expats.
Click to expand...


I've known lots of them. What are you running from? Either you're running or you're there just to exploit the locals economically, sexually or both.


----------



## Jingthing

Indeependent said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> 
> 
> 
> Might I suggest Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might but it's a very stupid suggestion. I like places where you can live better, not worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be very wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Au contraire, Senor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have relatives down there.
> If you want to live well, you need to be very wealthy or very laid back and have low standards.
Click to expand...

Incorrect. If you want to live exactly as in the U.S. it is more expensive. If you adjust to local conditions, it is much less expensive but still a high quality of life is possible for much less than most places in the U.S.


----------



## Indeependent

Jingthing said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so interested in US politics when you can't or won't even live here? You obviously have nothing to contribute therefore even less to say.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you need to educate yourself about American expats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like you need to educate yourself regarding which countries you want to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been doing extensive research. Maybe you should do so instead. There are over a million American expats in Mexico and many of them are illegals but the Mexican government doesn't really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most aren't. Some are living on 600 dollar social security checks.
Click to expand...

They are laid back...good for them.
That also puts them above middle class as my Columbian co-worker told me.
My relatives only use private doctors.


----------



## Meathead

Dick Foster said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so interested in US politics when you can't or won't even live here? You obviously have nothing to contribute therefore even less to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you need to educate yourself about American expats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've known lots of me. What are you running from?
Click to expand...

There's an old quip about Americans in Mexico: There are two kinds of Americans in Mexico; those who aren't wanted back home, and those who are.


----------



## Jingthing

Dick Foster said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so interested in US politics when you can't or won't even live here? You obviously have nothing to contribute therefore even less to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you need to educate yourself about American expats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've known lots of me. What are you running from?
Click to expand...

Nothing. Running TO.


----------



## Indeependent

Jingthing said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might I suggest Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> You might but it's a very stupid suggestion. I like places where you can live better, not worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be very wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Au contraire, Senor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have relatives down there.
> If you want to live well, you need to be very wealthy or very laid back and have low standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. If you want to live exactly as in the U.S. it is more expensive. If you adjust to local conditions, it is much less expensive but still a high quality of life is possible for much less than most places in the U.S.
Click to expand...

And you don’t leave your town.
I have few needs and would be happy there except for the poor health care system.


----------



## Indeependent

Jingthing said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so interested in US politics when you can't or won't even live here? You obviously have nothing to contribute therefore even less to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you need to educate yourself about American expats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've known lots of me. What are you running from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. Running TO.
Click to expand...

Why not stay in Thailand?


----------



## Jingthing

Indeependent said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might but it's a very stupid suggestion. I like places where you can live better, not worse.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be very wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Au contraire, Senor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have relatives down there.
> If you want to live well, you need to be very wealthy or very laid back and have low standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. If you want to live exactly as in the U.S. it is more expensive. If you adjust to local conditions, it is much less expensive but still a high quality of life is possible for much less than most places in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you don’t leave your town.
> I have few needs and would be happy there except for the poor health care system.
Click to expand...

Health care is a big concern anywhere.
In Colombia legal foreign residents can buy into their national health care program for a very small monthly fee. It includes medical, dental, and meds. However there are long waits to see specialists or procedures. So if you're younger and healthy enough you can supplement with add on private cover or just pay retail which is massively less costly than the US and comparably quality. The Colombian health care system is rated higher than the US. Maybe trump should fix that. Don't hold your breath! He's a demagogue that doesn't care about the people.


----------



## Jingthing

Indeependent said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so interested in US politics when you can't or won't even live here? You obviously have nothing to contribute therefore even less to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you need to educate yourself about American expats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've known lots of me. What are you running from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. Running TO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not stay in Thailand?
Click to expand...

The government is trying to kick out the white people. Sound familiar?


----------



## captkaos

Jingthing said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so interested in US politics when you can't or won't even live here? You obviously have nothing to contribute therefore even less to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you need to educate yourself about American expats.
Click to expand...

Dinalingthing! Why did you go! I'm glad to hear you chose another country other than America to spread your leftard rhetoric. At least you can't vote! That's a plus! Do you get to vote in Thailand? "No"! Why not? Because you're not a Citizen that's why! Oh Heads up ! You will be a second class citizen in Columbia and Mexico just like in Thailand round eye/ Gringo!


----------



## rightwinger

Jingthing said:


> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.


Welcome to USMB


----------



## Meathead

captkaos said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so interested in US politics when you can't or won't even live here? You obviously have nothing to contribute therefore even less to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you need to educate yourself about American expats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dinalingthing! Why did you go! I'm glad to hear you chose another country other than America to spread your leftard rhetoric. At least you can't vote! That's a plus! Do you get to vote in Thailand? "No"! Why not? Because you're not a Citizen that's why! Oh Heads up ! You will be a second class citizen in Columbia and Mexico just like in Thailand round eye/ Gringo!
Click to expand...

WTF is wrong with you? He can vote. I do and I haven't lived in the US for 3 decades.


----------



## MarathonMike

Jingthing said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so interested in US politics when you can't or won't even live here? You obviously have nothing to contribute therefore even less to say.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you need to educate yourself about American expats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like you need to educate yourself regarding which countries you want to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been doing extensive research. Maybe you should do so instead. There are over a million American expats in Mexico and many of them are illegals but the Mexican government doesn't really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most aren't. Some are living on 600 dollar social security checks.
Click to expand...




Jingthing said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so interested in US politics when you can't or won't even live here? You obviously have nothing to contribute therefore even less to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you need to educate yourself about American expats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like you need to educate yourself regarding which countries you want to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been doing extensive research. Maybe you should do so instead. There are over a million American expats in Mexico and many of them are illegals but the Mexican government doesn't really care.
Click to expand...

What are your information sources for your research? It is possible that you are like most Liberals who have a foregone conclusion based on your personal feelings about Donald Trump and then proceed to "research" sources that feed your foregone conclusion.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Welcome to USMB, get your thick skin on.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Oh yes, and meet the unofficial USMB mascot:


----------



## Dick Foster

Jingthing said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, Senor.
> 
> 
> 
> Were you going for French or Spanish there snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't snow in Thailand, my lovely.
Click to expand...

It doesn't snow in Texas, Arizona or many other states either, shitforbrains.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Jingthing said:


> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.


Then please, move to Columbia or Mexico, live the Socialist life you always wanted.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Jingthing said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> 
> 
> 
> Might I suggest Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might but it's a very stupid suggestion. I like places where you can live better, not worse.
Click to expand...

if you can live better in mexico why are so many of them wanting to be in the US?.....just asking,you said you are considering moving there....


----------



## playtime

welcome!!!


----------



## Third Party

Jingthing said:


> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.


How is Trump a threat?


----------



## Hossfly

Jingthing said:


> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.



Welcome, turncoat.


----------



## Jingthing

Hossfly said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, turncoat.
Click to expand...

That comment does not compute.


----------



## Meathead

Jingthing said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, turncoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That comment does not compute.
Click to expand...

Basically, it means you're a dime-a-dozen liberal dingbat of which there is no shortage here.


----------



## Jingthing

Third Party said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> How is Trump a threat?
Click to expand...

Because he is much more of a dictator than a leader of  a liberal western democracy. He works hard to smash liberal democratic institutions. He makes friends with the worse dictators and alienates traditional democratic allies. The damage he has already done will be hard to fix. He is the leader of his base only. All critics are his enemies. That means most Americans are his enemies. We've never had a president like him. Living abroad I can tell you international people's regard of the USA has been massively degraded thanks to that ridiculous criminally corrupt clown demagogue.


----------



## Jingthing

Meathead said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, turncoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That comment does not compute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically, it means you're a dime-a-dozen liberal dingbat of which there is no shortage here.
Click to expand...

Very low intellectual level. Grade school insults only. Just like the dear American leader. His cult like fans are so predictable.


----------



## Jingthing

Harry Dresden said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> 
> 
> 
> Might I suggest Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might but it's a very stupid suggestion. I like places where you can live better, not worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you can live better in mexico why are so many of them wanting to be in the US?.....just asking,you said you are considering moving there....
Click to expand...

You must be some kind of economics professor. I hope you didn't incur too much student debt to reach your level of genius.

Most of the migrants now are from Central America, not Mexico. 

There are many nations "down there" south of the border and there is even a first world one -- Chile. 

Mexico has one of the most important economies in the world. 

Of course expats won't generally live better in Mexico or many other places if they're working for local level wages. They live better if they're on corporate expat packages or importing incomes (and/or assets) from their home countries.

But of course you knew all that already, right?


----------



## Meathead

Jingthing said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, turncoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That comment does not compute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically, it means you're a dime-a-dozen liberal dingbat of which there is no shortage here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very low intellectual level. Grade school insults only. Just like the dear American leader. His cult like fans are so predictable.
Click to expand...

Yes, where as you are daringly original. I'd rate you the equal of say, an AOC or that Somali skank.


----------



## Leo123

Welcome Jingthing.   This thread is for introduction only.   See you on the flip side.


----------



## Jingthing

andaronjim said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Then please, move to Columbia or Mexico, live the Socialist life you always wanted.
Click to expand...

I have enjoyed living in Columbia before, namely Washington D.C. the District of Columbia but I would find it very unaffordable now.
As far as the country of Colombia, it's leader is currently a right winger. 
Mexico indeed recently elected a left wing populist president, kind of a Mexican left wing trump, and that is of concern though it's not clear yet if his policies will impact much if at all on expats.
I'm not a socialist. I'm very much a capitalist. 
If you're talking about how all the advanced western countries except the USA have health care access for all, that's just decency and common sense, not socialism.


----------



## Jingthing

Meathead said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, turncoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That comment does not compute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically, it means you're a dime-a-dozen liberal dingbat of which there is no shortage here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very low intellectual level. Grade school insults only. Just like the dear American leader. His cult like fans are so predictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, where as you are daringly original. I'd rate you the equal of say, an AOC or that Somali skank.
Click to expand...




Meathead said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, turncoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That comment does not compute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically, it means you're a dime-a-dozen liberal dingbat of which there is no shortage here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very low intellectual level. Grade school insults only. Just like the dear American leader. His cult like fans are so predictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, where as you are daringly original. I'd rate you the equal of say, an AOC or that Somali skank.
Click to expand...

Funny considering I identify as a center left mainstream democrat and those two don't.


----------



## hjmick

Jingthing said:


> The Colombian health care system is rated higher than the US. Maybe trump should fix that.




Why? Nobody before him has bothered...


----------



## Jingthing

captkaos said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so interested in US politics when you can't or won't even live here? You obviously have nothing to contribute therefore even less to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you need to educate yourself about American expats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dinalingthing! Why did you go! I'm glad to hear you chose another country other than America to spread your leftard rhetoric. At least you can't vote! That's a plus! Do you get to vote in Thailand? "No"! Why not? Because you're not a Citizen that's why! Oh Heads up ! You will be a second class citizen in Columbia and Mexico just like in Thailand round eye/ Gringo!
Click to expand...

I moved to Thailand to live a better quality of life for my economic level. The amenities my current housing has in an international beach resort with a sea view and surrounded by world class gourmet restaurants (not to mention massages) would cost me 10 times as much in the U.S. So why not? Freedom for Americans means freedom to live abroad as well. 

American expats can vote and we are also subject to U.S. taxation laws including some onerous ones that don't apply to non-expats. Expatriation isn't the opposite of patriotic. Most of my fellow Americans here are actually veterans.


----------



## Meister

Jingthing said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> 
> 
> 
> Might I suggest Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might but it's a very stupid suggestion. I like places where you can live better, not worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you can live better in mexico why are so many of them wanting to be in the US?.....just asking,you said you are considering moving there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be some kind of economics professor. I hope you didn't incur too much student debt to reach your level of genius.
> 
> Most of the migrants now are from Central America, not Mexico.
> 
> There are many nations "down there" south of the border and there is even a first world one -- Chile.
> 
> Mexico has one of the most important economies in the world.
> 
> Of course expats won't generally live better in Mexico or many other places if they're working for local level wages. They live better if they're on corporate expat packages or importing incomes (and/or assets) from their home countries.
> 
> But of course you knew all that already, right?
Click to expand...

Nice deflection on answering why so many Mexicans wanting to be in the US?  Typical garden variety liberal answer.


----------



## boedicca

Welcome to USMB.

I would have advised you to make sure you've had all of your shots, but it's clearly too late for that.


----------



## Ridgerunner

While perusing through your Intro Thread, I have come to the conclusion that you will more than likely not care for me at all...

You know what the old folk say...  *Que Sera Sera...




*


----------



## MarcATL

Welcome Jing. Looking forward to your posts. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Third Party

Jingthing said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> How is Trump a threat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he is much more of a dictator than a leader of  a liberal western democracy. He works hard to smash liberal democratic institutions. He makes friends with the worse dictators and alienates traditional democratic allies. The damage he has already done will be hard to fix. He is the leader of his base only. All critics are his enemies. That means most Americans are his enemies. We've never had a president like him. Living abroad I can tell you international people's regard of the USA has been massively degraded thanks to that ridiculous criminally corrupt clown demagogue.
Click to expand...

That's all your opinion. Use some facts, like lowest unemployment in 50 years or record stock market.


----------



## Jitss617

Jingthing said:


> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.


You support civil rights for minority’s? You don’t say lol 
What about black republicans? 
Or whites? Do we get free speech?


----------



## deannalw

Jingthing said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> How is Trump a threat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he is much more of a dictator than a leader of  a liberal western democracy. He works hard to smash liberal democratic institutions. He makes friends with the worse dictators and alienates traditional democratic allies. The damage he has already done will be hard to fix. He is the leader of his base only. All critics are his enemies. That means most Americans are his enemies. We've never had a president like him. Living abroad I can tell you international people's regard of the USA has been massively degraded thanks to that ridiculous criminally corrupt clown demagogue.
Click to expand...



Hold on a minute... I gotta go get my taller waders on for this deep of shit.


----------



## deannalw

boedicca said:


> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I would have advised you to make sure you've had all of your shots, but it's clearly too late for that.




Hey, I didn't bite her. Must of been someone else.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Is that your stage name?


----------



## deannalw

Hossfly said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Jing. Looking forward to your posts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you also like looking in all the stalls to read what's written on the shit house walls.
Click to expand...



LOL! Yer gonna get a beating.


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Jingthing said:


> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.


hard to argue with a liberal who backs up his opinion and feelings toward this country by leaving...the rest of our liberals could learn from you.


----------



## Hossfly

deannalw said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Jing. Looking forward to your posts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you also like looking in all the stalls to read what's written on the shit house walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Yer gonna get a beating.
Click to expand...

Nah, Marc is a big weenie.


----------



## beautress

Jingthing said:


> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.


Welcome to USMB, Jingthing. Hope you enjoy the boards. Be sure your shots are up to date in case you run into some anklebiting. And best wishes to you as you find your way around in this great forum.


----------



## Jingthing

Frankeneinstein said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> hard to argue with a liberal who backs up his opinion and feelings toward this country by leaving...the rest of our liberals could learn from you.
Click to expand...

That's the typical redneck knee jerk, emphasis on JERK, reaction to expats.
I didn't leave for political reasons. Most American expats don't leave for political reasons. There are large numbers of veterans living abroad.
Arguably expats are more American than boring stay at homes. We are reminded of being American everyday. We're always asked what is our nationality. We are all to some extent, whether we like or not, kind of AMBASSADORS.
Sadly with the horrific incompetent demagogue in power now in the white house, it has become embarrassing to be an American abroad.
That ridiculous toddler brain has not made American great again. He's made us a laughing stock.


----------



## Jingthing

beautress said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Jingthing. Hope you enjoy the boards. Be sure your shots are up to date in case you run into some anklebiting. And best wishes to you as you find your way around in this great forum.
Click to expand...

No worries. I've experienced much worse. No problema.


----------



## Jingthing

Jitss617 said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> You support civil rights for minority’s? You don’t say lol
> What about black republicans?
> Or whites? Do we get free speech?
Click to expand...

Yes of course. Even the most deeply ridiculous and unpopular. We're all Americans. Maybe someday we can become more unified but I'm not holding my breath. If we can evict "trump" in 2020 or sooner it may still take decades to heal the damage that he and his insipid largely racist fans have wrought.


----------



## Jingthing

Manonthestreet said:


> Is that your stage name?


You mean Jingthing?
Like I said Jingthing is famous in Thailand among the Anglo expats.
Jing is a Thai word meaning true.
You usually say Jing Jing.
Thais like to repeat words for emphasis.
So Jingthing is a just wordplay. So I fancy myself as a teller of truth or jing.


----------



## Jingthing

Meister said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> 
> 
> 
> Might I suggest Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might but it's a very stupid suggestion. I like places where you can live better, not worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you can live better in mexico why are so many of them wanting to be in the US?.....just asking,you said you are considering moving there....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be some kind of economics professor. I hope you didn't incur too much student debt to reach your level of genius.
> 
> Most of the migrants now are from Central America, not Mexico.
> 
> There are many nations "down there" south of the border and there is even a first world one -- Chile.
> 
> Mexico has one of the most important economies in the world.
> 
> Of course expats won't generally live better in Mexico or many other places if they're working for local level wages. They live better if they're on corporate expat packages or importing incomes (and/or assets) from their home countries.
> 
> But of course you knew all that already, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection on answering why so many Mexicans wanting to be in the US?  Typical garden variety liberal answer.
Click to expand...

As far as Mexican migrants to the U.S. the answer is obvious. As said before if you work for local wages in Mexico except if you are exceptionally skilled in something, that's usually not going to buy a decent quality of life. So the poorer Mexicans that are coming (but not it's mostly not Mexicans) are usually motivated to work, make money in the stronger dollar currency, send money back home, in some cases to join their circle of close relatives already settled in the U.S. often as citizens. That said there is a strong and growing Mexican middle class which working for local wages manages to live in similar ways to American middle class people. Owning homes, cars, consumer appliances. etc.


----------



## Hossfly

Jingthing said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your stage name?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Jingthing?
> Like I said Jingthing is famous in Thailand among the Anglo expats.
> Jing is a Thai word meaning true.
> You usually say Jing Jing.
> Thais like to repeat words for emphasis.
> So Jingthing is a just wordplay. So I fancy myself as a teller of truth or jing.
Click to expand...

Pooh Pooh


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Jingthing said:


> That's the typical redneck knee jerk, emphasis on JERK, reaction to expats.


So emphasis, how did ya know I was from NYC?



> I didn't leave for political reasons. Most American expats don't leave for political reasons.


the important thing is you left



> There are large numbers of veterans living abroad.
> Arguably expats are more American than boring stay at homes.  We are reminded of being American everyday.



I'm gonna go liberal on your behind here and ask...how is one "more American" for needing to be reminded he/she is American [just a little liberal poke I learned from the left along the way]





> We're always asked what is our nationality.


Those dirty rotten scoundrels, our president is trying to do the same thing here.



> We are all to some extent, whether we like or not, kind of AMBASSADORS.
> 
> Sadly with the horrific incompetent demagogue in power now in the white house, it has become embarrassing to be an American abroad.


Now that's what I call a liberal Ambassador


> That ridiculous toddler brain has not made American great again. He's made us a laughing stock.


you know it's possible it's not "us" their laughing at...anyway, what are you famous for?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

who let the dogs out...….


----------



## Jingthing

Never heard of google?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

damn board anyway


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy.



did you get that from the washington post online ?Thats a commie line thats been repeated over n ova .Its Not much of a centrist POV

stay in Asia
poor normies like you will not be spared by the PC marxist left 
Pray for your country my dear ,

Heres a  centrist 
Think theyre pushing it a little ?

Math Teacher Loses Job After Defending Western Civilization
by Tyler Durden
Fri, 07/05/2019 - 13:05


> A math teacher says she has lost her job at a private school in Southern California for speaking out in defense of Western Civilization - even though she made her comments outside the classroom.
> Dr. Karen Siegemund, president of the Los Angeles-based American Freedom Alliance, gave a speech in May at the group’s “Long March Through the Institutions” conference, which “explored the Left’s ongoing multi-decade takeover attempt of numerous public and private institutions to effect a radical transformation of America.”
> 
> 
> During her speech, she said “each of us here believes in the unparalleled force for good that is Western Civilization, that is our heritage, whether we were born here or not.”
> 
> Shortly thereafter she said she was informed that her teaching contract at Le Lycée Français de Los Angeles, a private K-12 school, would not be renewed.
> 
> “It’s kind of shocking, isn’t it,” Siegemund told Mike Huckabee in a recent interview about the experience, noting she has been a teacher for almost 20 years.
> 
> “Because of my outside activities, I was told my contract would not be renewed. I praised Western Civilization, and how it’s brought the greatest good to the most number of people, and we are all its beneficiaries, including those not even from here, and that was deemed hostile,” she said.
> Huckabee said he thought there might be something more to the story:
> 
> “Surely you did not just get fired just because you believe in Western Civilization?”
> “No, I did,” she replied.
> 
> “I see myself as an educator,” Siegemund added, “and I want all my students to learn critical thinking, to explore, to be skeptical, to value those things that we value, to grow as an individual, that’s always been my stance, which I guess is also problematic. Because there are other teachers who denigrate the president in the classroom, who wear ‘resist’ T-shirts, who promote all kinds of various leftist policies in the classroom — that’s apparently fine — because their contracts have been renewed.”
> “I even hesitated to wear anything with an American flag, not hesitated — I did not wear anything with an American flag on it — for fear of that being sort of too subversively patriotic … But I have promoted freedoms and independent thought.”
> 
> Apparently the conference might have been the final straw. But Siegemund has launched a GoFundMe page and says she plans to fight the “unfair termination.”
> 
> “I am just standing up for what I believe is right,” she told Huckabee.
> 
> Her story has resonated with several observers, including on Ricochet and PolitiChicks.
> 
> Authored by Jennifer Kabbany via The College Fix,
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019...oses-job-after-defending-western-civilization


----------



## Jingthing

First time I've ever been called a normie. Made me laugh. Thanks for that.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Jingthing said:


> First time I've ever been called a normie. Made me laugh. Thanks for that.


Youre welcome


----------



## Jingthing

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've ever been called a normie. Made me laugh. Thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre welcome
Click to expand...

If you knew me you'd realize why I'm not generally called that.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Jingthing said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've ever been called a normie. Made me laugh. Thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you knew me you'd realize why I'm not generally called that.
Click to expand...



Ive known a character or two in my day 
Its cool


----------



## toobfreak

Jingthing said:


> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.



Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.


----------



## keepitreal

Jingthing said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> 
> 
> 
> Might I suggest Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might but it's a very stupid suggestion. I like places where you can live better, not worse.
Click to expand...

See, these illegals should stay in Mexico


----------



## Jingthing

toobfreak said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.
Click to expand...

Bull.
It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
You have a filthy piehole, dude.
BTW, I'll ignore your dig at American expats. It's simply based on ignorance which is typical of the hard core "trump" fans. Do you even have a passport?


----------



## Jingthing

Meathead said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Do you think posting your garbage meme (already posted before) makes you clever or right? In my view its a true indicator of a person incapable of expressing their own opinions in their own words. Typical low IQ trump fan dreck.


----------



## Jingthing

Meathead said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think posting your garbage meme (already posted before) makes you clever or right? In my view its a true indicator of a person incapable of expressing their own opinions in their own words. Typical low IQ trump fan dreck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just fill out the form! We need more information so we can deal with this terrible scourge of butthurt Trump has caused. If you won't do it for yourself, do it for your fellow snowflakes! But FFS, do it!
Click to expand...

So sorry.
I don't take orders from trumpist trolls.


----------



## Jingthing

No means no. Find someone else to troll. You will find I won't give you the fun that you seek.


----------



## Jingthing

Meathead -- IGNORE.


----------



## Meathead

Jingthing said:


> Meathead -- IGNORE.


Snowflake


----------



## Dalia

Jingthing said:


> No means no. Find someone else to troll. You will find I won't give you the fun that you seek.


You probably watch CNN? That's where you learn about the USA? Bravo, then you are graduates on the history of USA. LOL


----------



## Jingthing

Dalia said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> No means no. Find someone else to troll. You will find I won't give you the fun that you seek.
> 
> 
> 
> You probably watch CNN? That's where you learn about the USA? Bravo, then you are graduates on the history of USA. LOL
Click to expand...

I watch fox, CNN, MSNBC, BBC, and AL JAZEERA.
For press I am a big fan of the Washington Post but I also vary my diet.
Democracy dies in darkness indeed!


----------



## SweetSue92

Jingthing said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> How is Trump a threat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he is much more of a dictator than a leader of  a liberal western democracy. He works hard to smash liberal democratic institutions. He makes friends with the worse dictators and alienates traditional democratic allies. The damage he has already done will be hard to fix. He is the leader of his base only. All critics are his enemies. That means most Americans are his enemies. We've never had a president like him. Living abroad I can tell you international people's regard of the USA has been massively degraded thanks to that ridiculous criminally corrupt clown demagogue.
Click to expand...


So what? Why should we care for their regard? We do the "right thing" and we still don't get 'their regard. So screw them.

Consider that your "welcome aboard", I assume from your opening message that's what you're here for.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Jingthing said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> BTW, I'll ignore your dig at American expats. It's simply based on ignorance which is typical of the hard core "trump" fans. Do you even have a passport?
Click to expand...



Yep left tarded 

Leftist claiming they're centrist .

Shes one of them broads who fake quirkiness and being an odd ball ......while simultaneously having the same leftist commie POV as the pepsi corporation , apple Inc ,target stores and national laughing stock CNN .....if she was in Brooklyn shed be checking on her CVS rewards points 
Theyre a dime a dozen ...They're all over NYC, Seattle, San franshitsco, LA ,Austin , Nashville ....buffalo LOL 

Homogenized plastic establishment left wing nazi retards


----------



## SweetSue92

Jingthing said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think posting your garbage meme (already posted before) makes you clever or right? In my view its a true indicator of a person incapable of expressing their own opinions in their own words. Typical low IQ trump fan dreck.
Click to expand...


Typical elitist Leftist. Boring


----------



## Jingthing

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> BTW, I'll ignore your dig at American expats. It's simply based on ignorance which is typical of the hard core "trump" fans. Do you even have a passport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep left tarded
> 
> Leftist claiming they're centrist .
> 
> Shes one of them broads who fake quirkiness and being an odd ball ......while simultaneously having the same leftist commie POV as the pepsi corporation , apple Inc ,target stores and national laughing stock CNN .....if she was in Brooklyn shed be checking on her CVS rewards points
> Theyre a dime a dozen ...They're all over NYC, Seattle, San franshitsco, LA ,Austin , Nashville ....buffalo LOL
> 
> Homogenized plastic establishment left wing nazi retards
Click to expand...

Leftists aren't Nazis. Nazis were right wing / fascist sharing many similarities to the "trump" movement.


----------



## Jingthing

SweetSue92 said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think posting your garbage meme (already posted before) makes you clever or right? In my view its a true indicator of a person incapable of expressing their own opinions in their own words. Typical low IQ trump fan dreck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical elitist Leftist. Boring
Click to expand...

Spare yourself. I just did. IGNORE.


----------



## SweetSue92

Jingthing said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think posting your garbage meme (already posted before) makes you clever or right? In my view its a true indicator of a person incapable of expressing their own opinions in their own words. Typical low IQ trump fan dreck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical elitist Leftist. Boring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare yourself. I just did. IGNORE.
Click to expand...


Bye, won't miss you.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Jingthing said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> BTW, I'll ignore your dig at American expats. It's simply based on ignorance which is typical of the hard core "trump" fans. Do you even have a passport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep left tarded
> 
> Leftist claiming they're centrist .
> 
> Shes one of them broads who fake quirkiness and being an odd ball ......while simultaneously having the same leftist commie POV as the pepsi corporation , apple Inc ,target stores and national laughing stock CNN .....if she was in Brooklyn shed be checking on her CVS rewards points
> Theyre a dime a dozen ...They're all over NYC, Seattle, San franshitsco, LA ,Austin , Nashville ....buffalo LOL
> 
> Homogenized plastic establishment left wing nazi retards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists aren't Nazis. Nazis were right wing / fascist sharing many similarities to the "trump" movement.
Click to expand...



a useful idiot to

National socialism and Internationalist socialism/communism are almost identical

Just different sides of the same genocidal failure coin


----------



## Jingthing

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> BTW, I'll ignore your dig at American expats. It's simply based on ignorance which is typical of the hard core "trump" fans. Do you even have a passport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep left tarded
> 
> Leftist claiming they're centrist .
> 
> Shes one of them broads who fake quirkiness and being an odd ball ......while simultaneously having the same leftist commie POV as the pepsi corporation , apple Inc ,target stores and national laughing stock CNN .....if she was in Brooklyn shed be checking on her CVS rewards points
> Theyre a dime a dozen ...They're all over NYC, Seattle, San franshitsco, LA ,Austin , Nashville ....buffalo LOL
> 
> Homogenized plastic establishment left wing nazi retards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists aren't Nazis. Nazis were right wing / fascist sharing many similarities to the "trump" movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a useful idiot to
> 
> National socialism and Internationalist socialism/communism are almost identical
> 
> Just different sides of the same genocidal failure coin
Click to expand...

Incorrect. Typical fascist right wing false history. Focusing in the name of their party instead of what they actually DID. They were deeply white supremacist and anti-Bolshevik. Indeed -- FASCISTS. Maybe you're BS plays with your fellow "trump" cultists but don't try to sell that lie to decent anti-fascist Americans.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Jingthing said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> BTW, I'll ignore your dig at American expats. It's simply based on ignorance which is typical of the hard core "trump" fans. Do you even have a passport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep left tarded
> 
> Leftist claiming they're centrist .
> 
> Shes one of them broads who fake quirkiness and being an odd ball ......while simultaneously having the same leftist commie POV as the pepsi corporation , apple Inc ,target stores and national laughing stock CNN .....if she was in Brooklyn shed be checking on her CVS rewards points
> Theyre a dime a dozen ...They're all over NYC, Seattle, San franshitsco, LA ,Austin , Nashville ....buffalo LOL
> 
> Homogenized plastic establishment left wing nazi retards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists aren't Nazis. Nazis were right wing / fascist sharing many similarities to the "trump" movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a useful idiot to
> 
> National socialism and Internationalist socialism/communism are almost identical
> 
> Just different sides of the same genocidal failure coin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. Typical fascist right wing false history. Focusing in the name of their party instead of what they actually DID. They were deeply white supremacist and anti-Bolshevik. Indeed -- FASCISTS. Maybe you're BS plays with your fellow "trump" cultists but don't try to sell that lie to decent anti-fascist Americans.
Click to expand...



SUper useful idiot 

Look into that national socialist Domestic programs 
Like national health care 
food and heat assistance for the poor to private charities being absorbed by the National socialist welfare state THEN get back to me pepsi co

youre a nazi low life low iq useful idiot


----------



## Jingthing

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> BTW, I'll ignore your dig at American expats. It's simply based on ignorance which is typical of the hard core "trump" fans. Do you even have a passport?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep left tarded
> 
> Leftist claiming they're centrist .
> 
> Shes one of them broads who fake quirkiness and being an odd ball ......while simultaneously having the same leftist commie POV as the pepsi corporation , apple Inc ,target stores and national laughing stock CNN .....if she was in Brooklyn shed be checking on her CVS rewards points
> Theyre a dime a dozen ...They're all over NYC, Seattle, San franshitsco, LA ,Austin , Nashville ....buffalo LOL
> 
> Homogenized plastic establishment left wing nazi retards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists aren't Nazis. Nazis were right wing / fascist sharing many similarities to the "trump" movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a useful idiot to
> 
> National socialism and Internationalist socialism/communism are almost identical
> 
> Just different sides of the same genocidal failure coin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. Typical fascist right wing false history. Focusing in the name of their party instead of what they actually DID. They were deeply white supremacist and anti-Bolshevik. Indeed -- FASCISTS. Maybe you're BS plays with your fellow "trump" cultists but don't try to sell that lie to decent anti-fascist Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SUper useful idiot
> 
> Look into that national socialist Domestic programs
> Like national health care
> food and heat assistance for the poor to private charities being absorbed by the National socialist welfare state THEN get back to me pepsi co
> 
> youre a nazi low life low iq useful idiot
Click to expand...

Fail to mention the white Aryan racist policies. 
The holocaust.
The murdering of the disabled.
Total fascists. It's disgusting that "trump" fans are trying to whitewash history in this way. Of course no surprise. Facts and reality don't matter to that perverted movement.


----------



## Jitss617

Jingthing said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> You support civil rights for minority’s? You don’t say lol
> What about black republicans?
> Or whites? Do we get free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes of course. Even the most deeply ridiculous and unpopular. We're all Americans. Maybe someday we can become more unified but I'm not holding my breath. If we can evict "trump" in 2020 or sooner it may still take decades to heal the damage that he and his insipid largely racist fans have wrought.
Click to expand...

So you are calling black republicans racist? And you are ok with them speaking this racist language?


----------



## Jingthing

Jitss617 said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> You support civil rights for minority’s? You don’t say lol
> What about black republicans?
> Or whites? Do we get free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes of course. Even the most deeply ridiculous and unpopular. We're all Americans. Maybe someday we can become more unified but I'm not holding my breath. If we can evict "trump" in 2020 or sooner it may still take decades to heal the damage that he and his insipid largely racist fans have wrought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are calling black republicans racist? And you are ok with them speaking this racist language?
Click to expand...

There are some black republicans that are obviously Uncle Toms.


----------



## Jitss617

Jingthing said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> You support civil rights for minority’s? You don’t say lol
> What about black republicans?
> Or whites? Do we get free speech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes of course. Even the most deeply ridiculous and unpopular. We're all Americans. Maybe someday we can become more unified but I'm not holding my breath. If we can evict "trump" in 2020 or sooner it may still take decades to heal the damage that he and his insipid largely racist fans have wrought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are calling black republicans racist? And you are ok with them speaking this racist language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are some black republicans that are obviously Uncle Toms.
Click to expand...

You mean blacks who are close to democrat slave owners that get benefits? 
But answer my previous question


----------



## toobfreak

Jingthing said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> BTW, I'll ignore your dig at American expats. It's simply based on ignorance which is typical of the hard core "trump" fans. Do you even have a passport?
Click to expand...


Maybe you don't know that the rules state that the introduction forum is for introduction and not political debate.  Take your crazy crackpot ideas about fascism, dictatorships, kings, dangerous baby men, and pie-holes there.  You'll fit right in with the other Tards who haven't a clue what they take about, even funnier in your case because all your information comes via a hostile media from the other side of the globe.  Destroying your idiot brainwashed socialist ideas will be fun.


----------



## toobfreak

Jingthing said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think posting your garbage meme (already posted before) makes you clever or right? In my view its a true indicator of a person incapable of expressing their own opinions in their own words. Typical low IQ trump fan dreck.
Click to expand...


So when anti-Trumpers like you post 100 idiot memes for every one like that, what does that say about the IQ of you anti-Trumpers?  Better still, what does it say of people like you who categorize people as "Trumpsters" just for not agreeing with you or daring to like our president?

Obviously, anyone who preferred Hillary was an erudite scholar but anyone who preferred Trump must obviously have been a brainwashed moron?


----------



## toobfreak

Jingthing said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think posting your garbage meme (already posted before) makes you clever or right? In my view its a true indicator of a person incapable of expressing their own opinions in their own words. Typical low IQ trump fan dreck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just fill out the form! We need more information so we can deal with this terrible scourge of butthurt Trump has caused. If you won't do it for yourself, do it for your fellow snowflakes! But FFS, do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry.
> I don't take orders from trumpist trolls.
Click to expand...


*TRANSLATION:*  Lame cop-out from someone with no answers.


----------



## toobfreak

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> BTW, I'll ignore your dig at American expats. It's simply based on ignorance which is typical of the hard core "trump" fans. Do you even have a passport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep left tarded
> 
> Leftist claiming they're centrist .
> 
> Shes one of them broads who fake quirkiness and being an odd ball ......while simultaneously having the same leftist commie POV as the pepsi corporation , apple Inc ,target stores and national laughing stock CNN .....if she was in Brooklyn shed be checking on her CVS rewards points
> Theyre a dime a dozen ...They're all over NYC, Seattle, San franshitsco, LA ,Austin , Nashville ....buffalo LOL
> 
> Homogenized plastic establishment left wing nazi retards
Click to expand...



This Jingling king is running a scam.  This person is NOT in Thailand, not famous there, here or anywhere else.  They are a planted sock puppet, probably a dup account, here only for one thing only, to spew the same crap as the rest of the deranged, incessant, lying fools.  You can tell, THEY ALL SAY THE EXACT SAME CRAP!  Word for word.  It is like they read from the same playbook.  They still believe that if you lie ENOUGH, you can make a lie the truth.

The TRUTH shall be had in November 2020 when the nation reelects Trump.


----------



## toobfreak

SweetSue92 said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think posting your garbage meme (already posted before) makes you clever or right? In my view its a true indicator of a person incapable of expressing their own opinions in their own words. Typical low IQ trump fan dreck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical elitist Leftist. Boring
Click to expand...


Funny, ain't they all?  It is like we have ONE PERSON HERE operating from 15 different fraudulent accounts.  They all say the same stupid shit like it was all coming from ONE PERSON.


----------



## BULLDOG

Jingthing said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> BTW, I'll ignore your dig at American expats. It's simply based on ignorance which is typical of the hard core "trump" fans. Do you even have a passport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep left tarded
> 
> Leftist claiming they're centrist .
> 
> Shes one of them broads who fake quirkiness and being an odd ball ......while simultaneously having the same leftist commie POV as the pepsi corporation , apple Inc ,target stores and national laughing stock CNN .....if she was in Brooklyn shed be checking on her CVS rewards points
> Theyre a dime a dozen ...They're all over NYC, Seattle, San franshitsco, LA ,Austin , Nashville ....buffalo LOL
> 
> Homogenized plastic establishment left wing nazi retards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists aren't Nazis. Nazis were right wing / fascist sharing many similarities to the "trump" movement.
Click to expand...


I know you're new here, but you gotta know that facts are confusing for our crazy right wingers. Nazis, Socialists, Democrats, and atheists are all the exact same thing,  If you aren't armed 24/7 even in the bathroom, you are a gun grabber who  wants to take their guns and make them all gay marry an illegal alien who has tested positive for either aids or ebola, and you secretly want to make pedophilia mandatory.


----------



## Dalia

Jingthing said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep left tarded
> 
> Leftist claiming they're centrist .
> 
> Shes one of them broads who fake quirkiness and being an odd ball ......while simultaneously having the same leftist commie POV as the pepsi corporation , apple Inc ,target stores and national laughing stock CNN .....if she was in Brooklyn shed be checking on her CVS rewards points
> Theyre a dime a dozen ...They're all over NYC, Seattle, San franshitsco, LA ,Austin , Nashville ....buffalo LOL
> 
> Homogenized plastic establishment left wing nazi retards
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists aren't Nazis. Nazis were right wing / fascist sharing many similarities to the "trump" movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a useful idiot to
> 
> National socialism and Internationalist socialism/communism are almost identical
> 
> Just different sides of the same genocidal failure coin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. Typical fascist right wing false history. Focusing in the name of their party instead of what they actually DID. They were deeply white supremacist and anti-Bolshevik. Indeed -- FASCISTS. Maybe you're BS plays with your fellow "trump" cultists but don't try to sell that lie to decent anti-fascist Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SUper useful idiot
> 
> Look into that national socialist Domestic programs
> Like national health care
> food and heat assistance for the poor to private charities being absorbed by the National socialist welfare state THEN get back to me pepsi co
> 
> youre a nazi low life low iq useful idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail to mention the white Aryan racist policies.
> The holocaust.
> The murdering of the disabled.
> Total fascists. It's disgusting that "trump" fans are trying to whitewash history in this way. Of course no surprise. Facts and reality don't matter to that perverted movement.
Click to expand...

You should respect the choice of Americans, that's democracy.


----------



## BULLDOG

Dalia said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists aren't Nazis. Nazis were right wing / fascist sharing many similarities to the "trump" movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a useful idiot to
> 
> National socialism and Internationalist socialism/communism are almost identical
> 
> Just different sides of the same genocidal failure coin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. Typical fascist right wing false history. Focusing in the name of their party instead of what they actually DID. They were deeply white supremacist and anti-Bolshevik. Indeed -- FASCISTS. Maybe you're BS plays with your fellow "trump" cultists but don't try to sell that lie to decent anti-fascist Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SUper useful idiot
> 
> Look into that national socialist Domestic programs
> Like national health care
> food and heat assistance for the poor to private charities being absorbed by the National socialist welfare state THEN get back to me pepsi co
> 
> youre a nazi low life low iq useful idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail to mention the white Aryan racist policies.
> The holocaust.
> The murdering of the disabled.
> Total fascists. It's disgusting that "trump" fans are trying to whitewash history in this way. Of course no surprise. Facts and reality don't matter to that perverted movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should respect the choice of Americans, that's democracy.
Click to expand...


Trump isn't the choice of Americans. 3,000,000 more people chose his competitor.


----------



## OldLady

Jingthing said:


> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.


Welcome, Jingthing!  I'm glad to have you on board.  Sorry you had to be met with the most hostile and brainwashed of the Trumptards. I usually give donuts to new members, but it seems we're having technical difficulties and I fear it won't work.  I'll try anyway, and consider yourself gifted with a plate of donuts, even if they don't appear.


----------



## Dalia

OldLady said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Jingthing!  I'm glad to have you on board.  Sorry you had to be met with the most hostile and brainwashed of the Trumptards. I usually give donuts to new members, but it seems we're having technical difficulties and I fear it won't work.  I'll try anyway, and consider yourself gifted with a plate of donuts, even if they don't appear.
Click to expand...

He ate his cakes and he left another little leftie really sissy one who can not stand the fights.


----------



## OldLady

Dalia said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I'm Jingthing.
> I decided to take my political stuff over here to a U.S. based forum.
> I'm an American that has lived in Thailand for over 10 years and am now considering moving to Colombia or Mexico.
> My political background is liberal, center left coastal (east and west), but hardly a coastal elite.
> I support full equal civil rights for all minorities, universal health care, and also a strong defense (as opposed to a strong offense).
> I support the existence and defense of Israel while opposing the right wing government.
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Jingthing!  I'm glad to have you on board.  Sorry you had to be met with the most hostile and brainwashed of the Trumptards. I usually give donuts to new members, but it seems we're having technical difficulties and I fear it won't work.  I'll try anyway, and consider yourself gifted with a plate of donuts, even if they don't appear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ate his cakes and he left another little leftie really sissy one who can not stand the fights.
Click to expand...

How do you know he left, Dalia?  Maybe he works.


----------



## Dalia

Maybe, but i am pretty sure he will not come back.


----------



## Ringel05

BULLDOG said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think "trump" is an existential threat to the future of American democracy. Even though Mueller couldn't prove it because "trump" obstructed justice I think the evidence is clear that "trump" is compromised by Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> BTW, I'll ignore your dig at American expats. It's simply based on ignorance which is typical of the hard core "trump" fans. Do you even have a passport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep left tarded
> 
> Leftist claiming they're centrist .
> 
> Shes one of them broads who fake quirkiness and being an odd ball ......while simultaneously having the same leftist commie POV as the pepsi corporation , apple Inc ,target stores and national laughing stock CNN .....if she was in Brooklyn shed be checking on her CVS rewards points
> Theyre a dime a dozen ...They're all over NYC, Seattle, San franshitsco, LA ,Austin , Nashville ....buffalo LOL
> 
> Homogenized plastic establishment left wing nazi retards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists aren't Nazis. Nazis were right wing / fascist sharing many similarities to the "trump" movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you're new here, but you gotta know that facts are confusing for our crazy right wingers. Nazis, Socialists, Democrats, and atheists are all the exact same thing,  If you aren't armed 24/7 even in the bathroom, you are a gun grabber who  wants to take their guns and make them all gay marry an illegal alien who has tested positive for either aids or ebola, and you secretly want to make pedophilia mandatory.
Click to expand...

Ya mean I can't even take my gun into the bathroom?  What if I have to pee?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Jingthing said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep left tarded
> 
> Leftist claiming they're centrist .
> 
> Shes one of them broads who fake quirkiness and being an odd ball ......while simultaneously having the same leftist commie POV as the pepsi corporation , apple Inc ,target stores and national laughing stock CNN .....if she was in Brooklyn shed be checking on her CVS rewards points
> Theyre a dime a dozen ...They're all over NYC, Seattle, San franshitsco, LA ,Austin , Nashville ....buffalo LOL
> 
> Homogenized plastic establishment left wing nazi retards
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists aren't Nazis. Nazis were right wing / fascist sharing many similarities to the "trump" movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a useful idiot to
> 
> National socialism and Internationalist socialism/communism are almost identical
> 
> Just different sides of the same genocidal failure coin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. Typical fascist right wing false history. Focusing in the name of their party instead of what they actually DID. They were deeply white supremacist and anti-Bolshevik. Indeed -- FASCISTS. Maybe you're BS plays with your fellow "trump" cultists but don't try to sell that lie to decent anti-fascist Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SUper useful idiot
> 
> Look into that national socialist Domestic programs
> Like national health care
> food and heat assistance for the poor to private charities being absorbed by the National socialist welfare state THEN get back to me pepsi co
> 
> youre a nazi low life low iq useful idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail to mention the white Aryan racist policies.
> The holocaust.
> The murdering of the disabled.
> Total fascists. It's disgusting that "trump" fans are trying to whitewash history in this way. Of course no surprise. Facts and reality don't matter to that perverted movement.
Click to expand...



OH if you want to 
I was talking about their socialist economic and social justice policies Like nationalized health care
food and winter relief policies n what not .

YA mean the national socialist  were racist eugenicist    LIke Margaret  Sanger ? I AGREE!!!!
Being a capitalist pig myself im not to big on socailsit programs 
BUT in your case.... What left wing progressive nazi social justice  programs do you admire ?


----------



## BULLDOG

Ringel05 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derp, living on the other side of the world, you talk as though Donald TRUMP wasn't actually our president here?  But you think you have the low down on Trump's guilt, "obstructions" and Russia, all from Thailand?  You don't even know that America is a REPUBLIC, Fool, NOT a democracy.  Typical leftard fool doesn't know shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> BTW, I'll ignore your dig at American expats. It's simply based on ignorance which is typical of the hard core "trump" fans. Do you even have a passport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep left tarded
> 
> Leftist claiming they're centrist .
> 
> Shes one of them broads who fake quirkiness and being an odd ball ......while simultaneously having the same leftist commie POV as the pepsi corporation , apple Inc ,target stores and national laughing stock CNN .....if she was in Brooklyn shed be checking on her CVS rewards points
> Theyre a dime a dozen ...They're all over NYC, Seattle, San franshitsco, LA ,Austin , Nashville ....buffalo LOL
> 
> Homogenized plastic establishment left wing nazi retards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists aren't Nazis. Nazis were right wing / fascist sharing many similarities to the "trump" movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you're new here, but you gotta know that facts are confusing for our crazy right wingers. Nazis, Socialists, Democrats, and atheists are all the exact same thing,  If you aren't armed 24/7 even in the bathroom, you are a gun grabber who  wants to take their guns and make them all gay marry an illegal alien who has tested positive for either aids or ebola, and you secretly want to make pedophilia mandatory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya mean I can't even take my gun into the bathroom?  What if I have to pee?
Click to expand...


It's yours. You can oil it and polish it all you want. I'm just saying you don't have to do those things if you aren't in the mood. You'll probably understand better as you get older.


----------



## BULLDOG

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists aren't Nazis. Nazis were right wing / fascist sharing many similarities to the "trump" movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a useful idiot to
> 
> National socialism and Internationalist socialism/communism are almost identical
> 
> Just different sides of the same genocidal failure coin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. Typical fascist right wing false history. Focusing in the name of their party instead of what they actually DID. They were deeply white supremacist and anti-Bolshevik. Indeed -- FASCISTS. Maybe you're BS plays with your fellow "trump" cultists but don't try to sell that lie to decent anti-fascist Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SUper useful idiot
> 
> Look into that national socialist Domestic programs
> Like national health care
> food and heat assistance for the poor to private charities being absorbed by the National socialist welfare state THEN get back to me pepsi co
> 
> youre a nazi low life low iq useful idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail to mention the white Aryan racist policies.
> The holocaust.
> The murdering of the disabled.
> Total fascists. It's disgusting that "trump" fans are trying to whitewash history in this way. Of course no surprise. Facts and reality don't matter to that perverted movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OH if you want to
> I was talking about their socialist economic and social justice policies Like nationalized health care
> food and winter relief policies n what not .
> 
> YA mean the national socialist  were racist eugenicist    LIke Margaret  Sanger ? I AGREE!!!!
> Being a capitalist pig myself im not to big on socailsit programs
> BUT in your case.... What left wing progressive nazi social justice  programs do you admire ?
Click to expand...


Capitalists were the ones who fought for slavery and against child labor laws and worker safety laws. I'm sure you're really proud of those facts, aren't you?


----------



## Ringel05

BULLDOG said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull.
> It's not a DIRECT democracy but it is still a democracy until the trump anti-democracy pro dictatorship fascists succeed in their dark deeply anti-American endeavors.
> Yes of course decent pro democracy Americans do need to resist that.
> USA president isn't supposed to mean KING.
> In trump we have a dangerous baby man that wants to be both a KING and a DICTATOR. That is totally clear to anyone paying attention, including conservative classic republican Never Trumpers.
> You have a filthy piehole, dude.
> BTW, I'll ignore your dig at American expats. It's simply based on ignorance which is typical of the hard core "trump" fans. Do you even have a passport?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep left tarded
> 
> Leftist claiming they're centrist .
> 
> Shes one of them broads who fake quirkiness and being an odd ball ......while simultaneously having the same leftist commie POV as the pepsi corporation , apple Inc ,target stores and national laughing stock CNN .....if she was in Brooklyn shed be checking on her CVS rewards points
> Theyre a dime a dozen ...They're all over NYC, Seattle, San franshitsco, LA ,Austin , Nashville ....buffalo LOL
> 
> Homogenized plastic establishment left wing nazi retards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists aren't Nazis. Nazis were right wing / fascist sharing many similarities to the "trump" movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you're new here, but you gotta know that facts are confusing for our crazy right wingers. Nazis, Socialists, Democrats, and atheists are all the exact same thing,  If you aren't armed 24/7 even in the bathroom, you are a gun grabber who  wants to take their guns and make them all gay marry an illegal alien who has tested positive for either aids or ebola, and you secretly want to make pedophilia mandatory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya mean I can't even take my gun into the bathroom?  What if I have to pee?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's yours. You can oil it and polish it all you want. I'm just saying you don't have to do those things if you aren't in the mood. You'll probably understand better as you get older.
Click to expand...

Ya mean like when I hit 29 with experience again next year?  I've been doin' that for the last 36 years.........


----------



## BULLDOG

Ringel05 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep left tarded
> 
> Leftist claiming they're centrist .
> 
> Shes one of them broads who fake quirkiness and being an odd ball ......while simultaneously having the same leftist commie POV as the pepsi corporation , apple Inc ,target stores and national laughing stock CNN .....if she was in Brooklyn shed be checking on her CVS rewards points
> Theyre a dime a dozen ...They're all over NYC, Seattle, San franshitsco, LA ,Austin , Nashville ....buffalo LOL
> 
> Homogenized plastic establishment left wing nazi retards
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists aren't Nazis. Nazis were right wing / fascist sharing many similarities to the "trump" movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you're new here, but you gotta know that facts are confusing for our crazy right wingers. Nazis, Socialists, Democrats, and atheists are all the exact same thing,  If you aren't armed 24/7 even in the bathroom, you are a gun grabber who  wants to take their guns and make them all gay marry an illegal alien who has tested positive for either aids or ebola, and you secretly want to make pedophilia mandatory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya mean I can't even take my gun into the bathroom?  What if I have to pee?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's yours. You can oil it and polish it all you want. I'm just saying you don't have to do those things if you aren't in the mood. You'll probably understand better as you get older.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya mean like when I hit 29 with experience again next year?  I've been doin' that for the last 36 years.........
Click to expand...


At 36, I was fanatic about keeping mine polished as often as possible as well. Give it another 10 years. You'll still want to keep your gun in tip top shape, but won't feel the urgency to do that as often.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

BULLDOG said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> a useful idiot to
> 
> National socialism and Internationalist socialism/communism are almost identical
> 
> Just different sides of the same genocidal failure coin
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. Typical fascist right wing false history. Focusing in the name of their party instead of what they actually DID. They were deeply white supremacist and anti-Bolshevik. Indeed -- FASCISTS. Maybe you're BS plays with your fellow "trump" cultists but don't try to sell that lie to decent anti-fascist Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SUper useful idiot
> 
> Look into that national socialist Domestic programs
> Like national health care
> food and heat assistance for the poor to private charities being absorbed by the National socialist welfare state THEN get back to me pepsi co
> 
> youre a nazi low life low iq useful idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail to mention the white Aryan racist policies.
> The holocaust.
> The murdering of the disabled.
> Total fascists. It's disgusting that "trump" fans are trying to whitewash history in this way. Of course no surprise. Facts and reality don't matter to that perverted movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OH if you want to
> I was talking about their socialist economic and social justice policies Like nationalized health care
> food and winter relief policies n what not .
> 
> YA mean the national socialist  were racist eugenicist    LIke Margaret  Sanger ? I AGREE!!!!
> Being a capitalist pig myself im not to big on socailsit programs
> BUT in your case.... What left wing progressive nazi social justice  programs do you admire ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalists were the ones who fought for slavery and against child labor laws and worker safety laws. I'm sure you're really proud of those facts, aren't you?
Click to expand...


When it comes to the past I take the good with the bad ...unlike the nazi left wing progressive morons 

So witch capitalist are you gonna cry over ..... doesnt matter just do it in your " cry closet " please


----------



## BULLDOG

Deplorable Yankee said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. Typical fascist right wing false history. Focusing in the name of their party instead of what they actually DID. They were deeply white supremacist and anti-Bolshevik. Indeed -- FASCISTS. Maybe you're BS plays with your fellow "trump" cultists but don't try to sell that lie to decent anti-fascist Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUper useful idiot
> 
> Look into that national socialist Domestic programs
> Like national health care
> food and heat assistance for the poor to private charities being absorbed by the National socialist welfare state THEN get back to me pepsi co
> 
> youre a nazi low life low iq useful idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail to mention the white Aryan racist policies.
> The holocaust.
> The murdering of the disabled.
> Total fascists. It's disgusting that "trump" fans are trying to whitewash history in this way. Of course no surprise. Facts and reality don't matter to that perverted movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OH if you want to
> I was talking about their socialist economic and social justice policies Like nationalized health care
> food and winter relief policies n what not .
> 
> YA mean the national socialist  were racist eugenicist    LIke Margaret  Sanger ? I AGREE!!!!
> Being a capitalist pig myself im not to big on socailsit programs
> BUT in your case.... What left wing progressive nazi social justice  programs do you admire ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalists were the ones who fought for slavery and against child labor laws and worker safety laws. I'm sure you're really proud of those facts, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it comes to the past I take the good with the bad ...unlike the nazi left wing progressive morons
> 
> So witch capitalist are you gonna cry over ..... doesnt matter just do it in your " cry closet " please
Click to expand...


You're the one who started the crying. Does it hurt your feelings when more facts are presented than you intended?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

BULLDOG said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> SUper useful idiot
> 
> Look into that national socialist Domestic programs
> Like national health care
> food and heat assistance for the poor to private charities being absorbed by the National socialist welfare state THEN get back to me pepsi co
> 
> youre a nazi low life low iq useful idiot
> 
> 
> 
> Fail to mention the white Aryan racist policies.
> The holocaust.
> The murdering of the disabled.
> Total fascists. It's disgusting that "trump" fans are trying to whitewash history in this way. Of course no surprise. Facts and reality don't matter to that perverted movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OH if you want to
> I was talking about their socialist economic and social justice policies Like nationalized health care
> food and winter relief policies n what not .
> 
> YA mean the national socialist  were racist eugenicist    LIke Margaret  Sanger ? I AGREE!!!!
> Being a capitalist pig myself im not to big on socailsit programs
> BUT in your case.... What left wing progressive nazi social justice  programs do you admire ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalists were the ones who fought for slavery and against child labor laws and worker safety laws. I'm sure you're really proud of those facts, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it comes to the past I take the good with the bad ...unlike the nazi left wing progressive morons
> 
> So witch capitalist are you gonna cry over ..... doesnt matter just do it in your " cry closet " please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who started the crying. Does it hurt your feelings when more facts are presented than you intended?
Click to expand...


what crying and what facts are those?
Please highlight them RIGHt now


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Hi
Im a " centrist" expat
and a left wing retard who sucks on balut

Derp

maga hats are a dog whistle for white supremacy ...Target store inc agrees with me on twitter


----------



## Ringel05

BULLDOG said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists aren't Nazis. Nazis were right wing / fascist sharing many similarities to the "trump" movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're new here, but you gotta know that facts are confusing for our crazy right wingers. Nazis, Socialists, Democrats, and atheists are all the exact same thing,  If you aren't armed 24/7 even in the bathroom, you are a gun grabber who  wants to take their guns and make them all gay marry an illegal alien who has tested positive for either aids or ebola, and you secretly want to make pedophilia mandatory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya mean I can't even take my gun into the bathroom?  What if I have to pee?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's yours. You can oil it and polish it all you want. I'm just saying you don't have to do those things if you aren't in the mood. You'll probably understand better as you get older.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya mean like when I hit 29 with experience again next year?  I've been doin' that for the last 36 years.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At 36, I was fanatic about keeping mine polished as often as possible as well. Give it another 10 years. You'll still want to keep your gun in tip top shape, but won't feel the urgency to do that as often.
Click to expand...

I'm still fanatic about keeping my polished unfortunately the wife isn't as accommodating as she used to be......  Maybe time for a younger surrogate.......  Just make sure I hide all the knives first.......


----------

